# New Art Gallery



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2004)

Out with the old, in with the new.

As part of the sitewide software upgrade. we now have a new art gallery.

It still requires a bit of theming work to make it blend in with the rest of the site, but it is functional now.  It uses the same login as the messageboards and the new news page.

If you had an album in the old gallery, you'll need to recreate it here. The old gallery won't be deleted for a couple of months to help with the transfer.


----------



## LrdApoc (Mar 7, 2004)

Morrus,

It states we need to be community supporters now to have a gallery.. is this in fact the case?

Before I transfer my images I want to make sure.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 7, 2004)

I like this new software much better than the old! Good Work!! and Thanks.


----------



## LrdApoc (Mar 7, 2004)

Also we're limited to 1MB of space with this software as well.. so we probably need to optimize our images


----------



## Sialia (Mar 7, 2004)

Maybe I'm just being dim, but I can't make head or tail of this. Some instructions and meaningful labels on the buttons would help.

I'd _like_ to set up a new album . . .


----------



## Morrus (Mar 7, 2004)

Sialia said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just being dim, but I can't make head or tail of this. Some instructions and meaningful labels on the buttons would help.
> 
> I'd _like_ to set up a new album . . .



Theming etc. will come soon.  Hopefully it will be easier to figure out then (it currently has the default installation layout).



> It states we need to be community supporters now to have a gallery.. is this in fact the case?



No, it's a joke. 

Actually, for the moment, that it the case.  The art gallery was a *major* bandwidth hog, and I can't really afford to pay for it long-term.  Hopefully this will help somewhat.



> Also we're limited to 1MB of space with this software as well.. so we probably need to optimize our images



Is it not 1MB per image, or have I screwed up the settings?  It's very possible it's the latter case, so I'll take a quick peek.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 7, 2004)

Sialia said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just being dim, but I can't make head or tail of this. Some instructions and meaningful labels on the buttons would help.
> 
> I'd _like_ to set up a new album . . .



I'm still learning how it works.  Guys, how did you work it?  I see three people have successfully created albums.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 7, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm still learning how it works. Guys, how did you work it? I see three people have successfully created albums.



My pricless Ken Baker pics...goneeeeee!!!??....I can't replace those...can't, can't....








Kidding...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 7, 2004)

erm, can we get a link to the old one someplace, i cant seem to find it.......


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 7, 2004)

Never mind, used the link in my profile.

Err, that admin approval before posting sure is gonna slow down moving over photos.

Especially since the album doesnt even appear before hand.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 7, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm still learning how it works.  Guys, how did you work it?  I see three people have successfully created albums.




While logged in...

In 'admin mode' under the '@' tab, I just clicked on the 'Create/ order my albums' link. It created a new album. I clicked ' apply modifications'. then 'modify my albums' (May have been 'edit album' unsure) it to re-name it and set settings. Then started adding files under the 'upload picture' option under the '@' sign in the tool bar.

And by the by, I'm *not* a community contributer and it still let me do that. If it means keeping the album, I'll become a contributer if its an issue.

edit: added the correct names of all the tags to click


----------



## LrdApoc (Mar 7, 2004)

Agreed.. I will also be considering upping my support level if it helps.

(Now to get the wife to buy off on it


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 7, 2004)

you are really above and beyond the call wiht the art galleries russ, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 7, 2004)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> While logged in...
> 
> In 'admin mode' under the '@' tab, I just clicked on the 'Create/ order my albums' link. It created a new album. I clicked ' apply modifications'. then 'modify my albums' (May have been 'edit album' unsure) it to re-name it and set settings. Then started adding files under the 'upload picture' option under the '@' sign in the tool bar.
> 
> ...



Hmm....

I must have completely screwed up the permissions.  I should be the only person able to access "admin mode"; I guess that's how you were able to bypass the community supporter requirement.

I *think* I've fixed that now.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 7, 2004)

I've found two help documents:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/gallery/docs/index.htm

http://www.enworld.org/forums/gallery/docs/faq.htm

Hope those help!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 8, 2004)

OK, I've spent a while figuring this out.

There are two modes, User Mode and Admin Mode.  User Mode is used for browsing and viewing the galleries; Admin Mode is used to administer your albums (as Todd did).

If you are a community supporter, you will automatically have a personal gallery assigned to you; this will not show up unless you have content in it, though.  The gallery has the same name as your messageboard username.  

You need to have an available album before you can upload pictures; you can't upload them to your personal gallery unless you have created one or more albums in your gallery.  You can also add pictures to the public albums.

I have turned off the "Admin Approval" setting; it was on accidentally.  When you upload stuff it will appear automatically.

*Important:* You can't use GIFs (because my server doesn't have a particulr bit of software on it).  Stick to JPGs.

That should all work now.  Let me know if problems are still arising.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 8, 2004)

How can we add albums to the public gallery and not our own?

I tried creating a new Babes of Gencon Gallery and the Enworld Members Gallery (since i ran the original one) but they appeared in my user album not in the public one.

I see you started your own mugshots gallery now tho.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 8, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> How can we add albums to the public gallery and not our own?
> 
> I tried creating a new Babes of Gencon Gallery and the Enworld Members Gallery (since i ran the original one) but they appeared in my user album not in the public one.



You can't create albums in the public gallery. If you want to create your own distinct albums, you do it in your own gallery.

The public gallery is very specifically there for people who aren't community supporters and thus don't have their own galleries.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 8, 2004)

So i can create an album in my gallery that anyone can post too?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 8, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> So i can create an album in my gallery that anyone can post too?



Oi......this is so confusing....


----------



## Sialia (Mar 8, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, I've spent a while figuring this out.
> 
> There are two modes, User Mode and Admin Mode. User Mode is used for browsing and viewing the galleries; Admin Mode is used to administer your albums (as Todd did).
> 
> ...



Um. Sorry. Still confused. Where is the button I have to push to create my album? I'm still at the stage where my gallery does not show up because I haven't created an album in it, but I don't know how to create anything in it, because it doesn't show up and i don't know how to get there. . .?

I'm so lost.

Clue pill, please.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 8, 2004)

1) Log in.

2) Click on "Admin Mode"

3) Click on "Albums"

4) Select "My Gallery" in the dropdown and click "New"


----------



## Morrus (Mar 8, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> So i can create an album in my gallery that anyone can post too?



Go to your gallery, so you can see all the albums you have created.  Click on "Properties" next to the album you wish to edit.  On the following screen, change the permissions for that album.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Boss, Btw, i sent you an email (unrelated to this).


----------



## palatineknight (Mar 10, 2004)

How does one delete his/her gallery and/or individual images.  Somehow I generated a User Gallery and I'm not a Community Supporter (although I hope to be soon).  HELP!!!


----------



## palatineknight (Apr 10, 2004)

palatineknight said:
			
		

> How does one delete his/her gallery and/or individual images. Somehow I generated a User Gallery and I'm not a Community Supporter (although I hope to be soon). HELP!!!



A little help here guys, I'm at my current gallery useage limit and I want to delete some of the current images and replace them with newer work.  However, my stuff is in the Member's Gallery section and I'm not a Community Supporter.  Therefore, I don't have access to the features that allow you to maintain your gallery.  


HELP!!!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Apr 30, 2004)

Is it normal that it takes a couple of minutes to upload a 50k pic?

AR

Edit: When i uploaded my pictures, I never got a confirmation. I was stuck on the upload page. I went to check in another browser if the pic had gone through, and it had, and the browser opened to the upload page crashed everytime I tried doing something with it... Weird...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Also, what's the policy on uploading pics (that have something to do with RPG's, obviously) and linking them in your posts? Is it a big no-no?

AR


----------



## Haltherrion (Nov 25, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> 1) Log in.
> 
> 2) Click on "Admin Mode"
> 
> ...



Sorry to be a bother but I don't see "Admin Mode". I just signed up as a community supporter so it either isn't active yet or it is just right under my nose and I can't see it, I'm sure.

I do see the other community supporter features, like search.

Thanks,


----------



## Morrus (Nov 29, 2004)

marcq said:
			
		

> Sorry to be a bother but I don't see "Admin Mode". I just signed up as a community supporter so it either isn't active yet or it is just right under my nose and I can't see it, I'm sure.



 Odd - neither can I at the moment.  Something's going wonky somewhere.  I'll see if I can figure out what's wrong.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Nov 29, 2004)

I'd like to change the pictures in my gallery. But alas, I cannot see the Admin mode as well.


----------



## Drachenherz (Dec 15, 2004)

*Oops!*

I was adding some photos to the public gallery, but one was screwed up and wound up in the mugshot gallery. How do I remove it? *OK, the vampire is admittedly cool, but not for a mugshot... I'm not a blonde!*


----------

